# How easy is it to train a Jug puppy?



## SparkyFrankie (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello!
I have just bought a 'Jug' puppy (half Jack Russell, half Pug). He is 14 weeks old and very cute but hyperactive to say the least! I am constantly having to correct his behaviour at the moment. However, I am wondering if anyone has got a Jug and how easy it is to train them? I have signed up for puppy training classes. Does anyone have any tips or stories about their Jugs to share?
Thank you!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Personally I believe it possible to train any dog, you just need to adapt your pattern of training to suit the dogs personality, and have loads of patience.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi and good luck!!!!!!!!!!
My daughter has a Pugalier (Pug x Cavalier) He is 10 months old and has been living with us for the last 3 months. He is very cute/clever/funny but......
hard work!!! Very strong, could run and play all day. Very easy to train IF he wants to do it! Very food orientated. If he is off lead tends to go deaf if having a lovely time with another dog! Clean, easy to toilet train, sleeps IN bed, cries/howls if not allowed. Has to be with you on your lap, licks you to death, chews toys/teddies constantly. My daughter took him to puppy classes but gave up after a few weeks! All dogs that are Pug x are all hyper!! They are hard work but a lot of fun, not at all snappy. Dont like to be left alone.

Toby (Pugalier) with one of my Cavs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SparkyFrankie said:


> Hello!
> I have just bought a 'Jug' puppy (half Jack Russell, half Pug). He is 14 weeks old and very cute but hyperactive to say the least! I am constantly having to correct his behaviour at the moment. However, I am wondering if anyone has got a Jug and how easy it is to train them? I have signed up for puppy training classes. Does anyone have any tips or stories about their Jugs to share?
> Thank you!


Pups in the main usually tend to have periods of activity followed by periods of rest. Some though dont know how to quit and rest inbetween, so you almost have to insist by giving them something to do to wind them down.
Pups who keep going can tend to get over tired so that can also cause bad nippy behaviour. Some breeds do better with short sessions of training mixed with a little interactive play with you. This way they dont get bored and between using their brains for the training part and running around for the play part, it usually gets rid of excess energy so they are more likely to wind down.

Personally Ive found the best thing is to give them a routine, worked out between their meals, their walks once old enough to go out plus 2/3 10/15 minute training and play sessions a day. Inbetween they just had things, like Kongs, treatballs, suitable chews and chew toys, chewed them or played with those to wind down and then had a sleep.

I think regardless of breed if you get the mix of activity, wind down and rest routine sorted out it soon seems to get easier and they seem more content.


----------



## SparkyFrankie (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for those comments. I tried the play/training/rest routine and he definitely seemed calmer today and really wiped out after training which is a first for him. He didn't even howl this time when I put him in his crate. Added to which I think he's a smart little chap as he has mastered the 'sit' command already. Am very impressed with him indeed! Like the Pugalier, he loves his treats, so have to watch I don't overdo it!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad things seem a bit easier, once you get a routine going it usually is easier.


----------



## Jug Dog (May 9, 2016)

How have you been getting on all these years and would you like to share your experience at a Jug specific website?


----------



## Debbie flaherty (Dec 21, 2017)

SparkyFrankie said:


> Hello!
> I have just bought a 'Jug' puppy (half Jack Russell, half Pug). He is 14 weeks old and very cute but hyperactive to say the least! I am constantly having to correct his behaviour at the moment. However, I am wondering if anyone has got a Jug and how easy it is to train them? I have signed up for puppy training classes. Does anyone have any tips or stories about their Jugs to share?
> Thank you!


Hi we have jug puppy to female 14 weeks we bought puppy book its great we tell her off when bad praise her treats good behaviour she does try try in on lol but keep choosing her your boss u say she's hyperactive ours is but yes she trys to jump at u people and our trainer said make her sit praise her pat her tell her good girl if she does bad say no jump and so on praise treat good behaviour and tell her bad girl or boy for bad hope this has helped debbie


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 5 years old !


----------

